# 1974 14' Sears Semi Vee



## tripwirenh (Feb 28, 2009)

Alright, I posted som pics already under "boat talk", but here are some more. This is the beginning. I cleaned her out and will be working on patching the holes and building up the transom. Russ010 recommended Evercoat Aluminox Putty, which looks like my best option to repair the holes other than welding. 

Also, I have an 18HP Evinrude though the boat max says 15HP. Does anyone think that will be a big problem? I'm reinforcing the transon with 3/4" ply on the inside and a 2"X12" on the outside.

Boat label says max persons: 520 lbs.
Max weight w/persons, gear, and motor: 720 lbs.
Hopefully it'll be good enough for my mod plans. (using mostly 3/4" ply and 2"X2"s)


----------



## lowesam (Mar 1, 2009)

i like it! keep the pictures coming, what kinda of mods do you have in mind???

sam


----------



## cprince (Mar 1, 2009)

The HP issue; make sure that the corner bracing, where the transom meets the gunwales, is reinforced and there is a knee brace at the center of the transom going to the deck. The wood on the transom should be "Over Done" as well. Make it as big as you can and go as thick as you can go.

That what I did, and my boat flies with a 15hp on a boat rated for 7.5!

Craig


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2009)

Check the local laws about over powered boats 3hp mite not be a problem from a safety standpoint but the rangers might have an issue

Wayne


----------



## duke (Mar 1, 2009)

some places it is illegal to over power a boat.you can get a hefty fine and they can impound your rig.dealers can also lose their license plus heavy fines.i almost bought a boat a few years back that was over powered.the dealer was shocked that boat he had was overpowered.boat had no plate on it and we checked the book.over powering can cause hull failure.


----------



## tripwirenh (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I'll have to check with the wisconsin DNR about the overpowered motor. All the HP decals are gone and I wasn't planning on changing them, so hopefully that will help. Tonight I will finish beefing up the transom with a 2 X 12 and 3/4" Ply. 

I also thought about putting a thin sheet of aluminum over the wood where the motor attaches. Will this be a decent idea, or will the motor move around easily? Anyway, more pics coming up soon.

My plans for the mod are to enclose behind the back bench for gas tank and misc storage, then put a floor in as deep in the boat as possibe, then possibly put a casting deck in the very front with a cooler and battery storage. All of the decking I'm planning on making removable if I ever want to fish with two other people. I think with all the floors and decks plus 3 adults would be too much weight for the little semi-vee.


----------



## tripwirenh (Mar 1, 2009)

Got the transom about done. I will do a little more to it but here are some pics. I think this will support the 18HP just fine. 

Anyone think the aluminum sheet over the transon is a good idea? Like I said before, my only concern is that the motor will slide around easier. Thoughts? I bought a thin 1'X1' piece.


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2009)

I can't tell but did you use any sealant around the bolts? the transom looks nice and should be plenty strong.

Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 1, 2009)

I was gonna ask the same thing about the sealant  . Have you treated the wood yet with a couple of good coats of water-proofing? Be sure and coat that end grain real good (multiple coats). Good job on the transom! 8)


----------



## Zum (Mar 2, 2009)

Both good questions,up above.
Are those stainless bolts?


----------



## cprince (Mar 2, 2009)

I know that sliding around can be a problem. Some people punch divots into the metal to "Seat" the motor clamps. Others put a grip strip of some kind. 

If the metal is smooth, it probably will slide around.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 2, 2009)

looks good keep it up


----------



## tripwirenh (Mar 2, 2009)

Haven't done all those things yet (sealant and water seal) , but they are coming soon, too cold up here in WI. 

Question::
I got some great exterior paint from Home Depot (Behr Ultra) for $5 a gallon. 
Would that seal the wood good enough if I coat it a few times, or should I use water seal first? 

This week I will clean up the holes with a wire brush and fine sandpaper, and wait for my Evercoat Aluminox aluminum sealant. Hopefully, once I seal the holes I can find some open water up here to check if she leaks. (most lakes and river access points are ICE!) 

I'll try to post some pics once I seal those nasty holes. I heard this aluminox stuff really works. The holes are about 1/4"


----------



## tripwirenh (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm moving very slowly, but I had to make sure my new 18hp would work out on my boat before any major mods. Anyway, here's the finished transom, painted and fitted with a small piece of aluminum. I took it out today and will try to get some action pics or video tomorrow. The motor runs great and skips this 14 footer across the lake. Can't wait till all the ice up here is melted, only some channels and rivers are accessible. Here are some finished pics of the transom.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 21, 2009)

looks good


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'd be real hesatant to put aluminum under the motor mount. Aluminum gets pretty slippery when wet. If you want to use it, at least attach a chain to the motor and boat in case the motor does fall off.


----------



## cprince (Mar 28, 2009)

tripwirenh said:


> Haven't done all those things yet (sealant and water seal) , but they are coming soon, too cold up here in WI.
> 
> Question::
> I got some great exterior paint from Home Depot (Behr Ultra) for $5 a gallon.
> ...



Use fiberglass resin. It will preserve the wood like a mosquito in amber. The wood will never be penetrated if properly covered with fiberglass resin.

Craig


----------



## Macgyver (Mar 28, 2009)

um, from your pics , I don't see a transom brace on the inside. I would install/fab one running that larger motor.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 28, 2009)

Macgyver said:


> um, from your pics , I don't see a transom brace on the inside. I would install/fab one running that larger motor.




That's a great suggestion. A single sturdy Knee Brace would be a good addition to keep the transom from "working".


----------



## tripwirenh (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your responses. If you look in the first pic of my finished transom you'll see a small knee brace that is made of the same gauge aluminum as the boat. I think it should be enough because the boat is rated for 15hp and I'm only upsizing by 3hp. Also, the transom I built goes the whole width of the boat which I think will help disperse the weight. Do you guys agree or do I need to reinforce it with extra knee braces??? Again thanks, everyone on this board has helped me tremendously, and I hope I can finish all my mods soon. I'll keep pics coming as I sloooooooowly finish my boat. It looks like most lakes around here are finally open from ice.


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 28, 2009)

I guess Im not seeing the brace unless its the really short piece down low. 

here is the knee brace in my 14' Aluamcraft FD. its a big cast piece. BTW, mine is rated for 40HP....







here is a pic of the top side of the transom. two more braces and a tray attached to the sides. Its way over kill for such a small boat, but thats fine by me.


----------



## Macgyver (Mar 29, 2009)

you can see my brace in this pic. mine is rated for 30 HP.


----------



## tripwirenh (May 17, 2009)

Haven't modded much yet, but its because I love being on the boat just the way it is. Caught some nice bass and have cruised alot of water with my 18hp. Check out pics and video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovj-LWYUvT4


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 18, 2009)

Nice boat and fish too! 

Rick in Orlando


----------



## tripwirenh (Aug 15, 2009)

I haven't had much time to do any mods until I recently lost my job. Luckily I had already bought most of the materials, so it hasn't cost me much. Anyway, put seat mounts on, rod holder, and net holder. More to come soon. I plan on painting all of the wood and possibly carpeting it too.


----------



## tripwirenh (Sep 16, 2009)

Started working on small front deck, mainly for storage. After I finish this deck I will paint with same exterior paint as my transom. After I catch a few more muskie, I will probably carpet it as well. Check out this picture of a 40" muskie, I caught it out of someone elses boat. It was my first time muskie fishing and I caught it after only around 20 casts. AMAZING!! Anyway, I'll post some pics of the finished front deck by this weekend.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Sep 16, 2009)

And here I thought everything was bigger in Texas. Well, maybe they would be if there were any muskie here...


----------



## tripwirenh (Oct 14, 2009)

I carpeted the seats in my boat and am still working on finishing the front deck. Its built just needs some paint and carpet. I used outdoor carpet from Home Depot and outdoor glue. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## russ010 (Oct 14, 2009)

that my friend is a nice clean carpet job - and great job on the corners!


----------

